# Looking for Dymondwood!!!!



## pd130dpd (Oct 4, 2014)

Can any one tell me where I can get Dymondwood in these colors??!email me @ pd13[email protected]


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Try here: DymondWood®


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

The manufacturer of Dymondwood is in a hiatus since their facility burned to the ground. These folks http://rrpwhite.com/dymondwood/ may have what you need.

As an alternative, perhaps SpectraPly


----------

